# We got one. Any bull, bull.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well the hunts over, and one of the members of the 5 members, of my hunting group finally got his first archery elk. Congrats Gary. Here's a picture of the bull. He walked right up on the bugger during a foggy snow storm. I once again went with tags unfilled.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

**** Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love to see Bulls taken off of Any Bull units.
Good job guys.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Neat bull !! hope I can get a Crack at one later this year


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that is elk hunting! Very well done.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you think thats cool check this out. He died just a little over ten yards from the road. Three of us lifted this dude on to the back of a four wheeler.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That is not cool! We have to pack ours out 4 miles with no trails.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If it was always that easy I wouldn't have passed on my 16 yard cow shot. That gary is the luckest sumbietch around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is quite a trophy; especially for archery!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> If you think thats cool check this out. He died just a little over ten yards from the road. Three of us lifted this dude on to the back of a four wheeler.


That poor wheeler!! :lol:

Nice bull!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats to your buddy fixed. Like I said over on TGP you're more than welcome to come with me on the rifle and hopefully help pack spike steaks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to your buddy on a nice elk.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Congrats!!! You just joined the .1 % (The other .1 %) that get bulls on the any bull units.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job man... thats a nice bull.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work! It looks like it got nice and toasty with all that snow on the ground.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice J. What'd you see?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I missed a huge buck. Probably would have ended up a wall hanger. I have the worse case of big buck fever ever. I wonder if they have medication for this rare disease. I also called in a spike, saw about 30 something cows and spikes. Passed up a 16 yrd shot at a cow early in the hunt, I'm now regretting. And one nice bull about 1000 yrds away. I thought about holding a little high on this one but decided to pass.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice bull! Way to stick with it! My brother killed a spike out on the open bull this year! Pretty tough hunt! Congrats! Thanks for sharing! We have killed our share of elk over the years, NONE have ever died 10 yards from the road! You guy's must be living right! Great job!

Chad


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I missed a huge buck. Probably would have ended up a wall hanger. I have the worse case of big buck fever ever. *I wonder if they have medication for this rare disease*. I also called in a spike, saw about 30 something cows and spikes. Passed up a 16 yrd shot at a cow early in the hunt, I'm now regretting. And one nice bull about 1000 yrds away. I thought about holding a little high on this one but decided to pass.


Yes they do its called CROWN ROYAL


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. I hate when you miss out on the backbreaking part of getting the critter off the mountain. :wink: Thanks for sharing.


----------

